# Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL



## snofla (16. November 2008)

Am Freitag den 7 November sollte es so weit sein, morgens um halb 4 ging es mit 9 Personen Richtung Holland genauer gesagt nach Maasluis . Die Hinfahrt klappte bis auf nen Blitzer sehr gut so das wir um 5.45 Uhr am Hafen waren und das erste Frühstück zu uns nehmen konnten. Die Stella Bell lag im Hafen und wir haben unser ganzes Gerödel erstmal auf die Stella Bell gepackt um es nacher auf die Blue Whale umzupacken. Leon ein holländischer Angler von den eurovissers der mit uns fahren wollte sagte uns dann das die Blue Whale später kommen würde da sie noch eine Bootsbesatzung von nem Containerschiff holen musste.

Leon erzählte uns das es im Moment richtig gut auf  Zeebaars klappen sollte, alle waren heiß und hörten ihm gespannt zu wie es am besten klappt um diese Silberbarren zu verhaften, bei diesem ganzen Gerede fiel mir auf das die Puste die Fahnen im Hafen doch recht stramm stehen liess.

 Um 7 Uhr war Sie dann da ……..die Blue Whale XXL………3 Meter länger ………und 200 PS stärker was für ein Kahn einfach Wahnsinn das Boot, schnell alles aufgeladen und dann ab durch den Waterweg Richtung offene See.

Auf der Fahrt Richtung See erzählte uns Kapitän Ruud Lievaart das wir ca. 3 Stunden fahren würden,es sollte Richtung England gehen.Ich habe mir insgeheim gedacht das es ein Witz sein sollte aber als Jens (Skipper der Stella Bell) das Ruder übernahm und Ruud sich in die Koje verkroch glaubte ich es ihm letztendlich doch. Wir fingen an unser Gerödel aufzubauen und machten es uns in der Kajütte bequem wo wir ne Tässchen Kaffee genossen, noch war alles ruhig und das Wasser war noch brav.

Als wir die Schifffahrtstraße passiert hatten schaltete Jens den Autopiloten ein und wir sabbelten uns den Mund fusselig, so langsam wurden auch die Wellen höher und höher da der Wind aus Süd kam und lang durch den Kanal drückte. Dann kam Ruud nach ca. 2,5Stunden wieder hoch und er sagte das es noch ne Stunde dauert bis wir da sind,obwohl es so hohe Wellen gab lag die Blue Whale perfekt kaum zu glauben so was.Ruud erzählte noch das wenn wir am Wrack sind wir es zuerst auf die Zeebaarse probieren werden da der Dorsch im Moment nicht so dolle beißen würde.

Dann endlich kam die Ansage wir sind in 5 Minuten da, alles fertig machen zum Angriff…… einige von uns haben scheinbar nicht richtig zugehört und versuchten es mit Gummifisch am 120gr Kopf, alle anderen fischten mit Pilkern von 100gr am Monovorfach.

Bei einer Wassertiefe von ca 30mtr gingen die Pilker abwärts und es war schlecht zu erkennen wann sie unten waren, Wellen und Strömung waren hier nicht gerade hilfreich aber dennoch kam ich einigermaßen klar……..Pilker war unten und jetzt voll Speed hoch damit und bams da hing er,als ich mich umdrehte sah ich das alle die mit Pilkern fischten was hatten und hoch kamen die ersten Wolfsbarsche.

Alle hatten eine feine Größe und so mancher hatte einiges zu tun um sie an die Wasseroberfläche zu bekommen, jetzt hatten auch alle Leute Pilker dran und so kam Fisch auf Fisch hoch,es waren teilweise Fische bis zu 5,7 Kilo #6dabei man man was für Brummer. Ruud der Kapitän hielt die Blue Whale perfekt vor dem Wrack,man musste einfach nur runter lassen mit Speed wieder hoch und schon gabs Fisch,ich habe es so extrem noch nicht erlebt und teilweise war es sehr schwierig bei den Wellen die Fische zu keschern.Leon von den eurovissers fing auch noch nen schönen Pollak #6

So ging es weiter, einige sehr gute Fische gingen auch verloren sogar gabs bei ner Matrix noch nen glatten Rutenbruch,leider war es unmöglich bei so einem Seegang Fotos zu machen.Jens fing noch nen Tintenfisch der blind gehakt war,das war noch wieder ne Highlight 

Nach ca 1,5 Std wurde es mit den Wolfsbarschen ruhiger doch Ruud sagte die die jetzt noch kommen sind dann gute schwere Kameraden,auch hier behielt er Recht und so langsam kamen hier und da einige Nordseeleoparden an Deck welche auch ne feine Größe hatten.
Dann setzte er das Boot genau aufs Wrack und zum ende dieser Tour wurden dann noch Dorsche mit Wattis gefangen wobei auch hier der schwerste fast 7 Kilo hatte und alle anderen perfekt waren für die Küche.

Dann hieß es wir müssen heimwärts,haben ja noch die Rücktour vor uns die doch den ein oder anderen stark seekrank werden ließ (ich blieb Gottseidank verschont)

Wir fuhren mit knapp 200 Wolfsbarschen und 70zig Dorschen heimwärts

So eine Tour immer wieder,nach der doch recht kabbeligen Rückfahrt waren wir um 17Uhr in Maasluis im Hafen und konnten im Waterweg die Dorsche ausnehmen.


Wiedermal war es ein Perfekter Angeltag mit der Blue Whale die dank ihrer 3Mtr Verlängerung jetzt noch ruhiger im Wasser liegt,ne digget Dankeschön an Ruud Jens und Leon für die  Tipps für diesen geilen Tag #6#6#6


Den Bericht und weitere Bilder zu dem Tag findet ihr  h i e r  unter   Scheepsjournaal 2008 dann auf November klicken oder ihr schaut bei den  eurovissers nach unter Bootvangsten

hier noch ein paar Bilder,leider konnten nur zuhause Fotos gemacht werden

http://img111.*ih.us/img111/2062/dsc06953abwy3.png

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/26/dsci0167abpc9.png

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/8589/dsc06950abgd5.png

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/940/dsci0175abew9.png

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/3294/dsci0180abso4.png

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/8597/dsci0186absd8.png​


#h#h#h


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Sehr schöner Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Was kostet denn so ne Tour? Sowas würd mich auch mal reizen. Und mit welchem Gerät seit ihr unterwegs gewesen?

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## maesox (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Sehr,sehr schön!!!!!! Hat bestimmt ne menge spaß gemacht!!!!!#6#6#6



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Glückwunsch, #6#6#6

bei der Tour wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bacalo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Machte Spaß deinen Bericht zu lesen.
Vielen Dank auch für die Bilder.

Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Moin Alfons |wavey:


Na klasse - deinetwegen muss ich nun meinen "Angelreisen-Wunschzettel" neu schreiben |krach:   :q :q


Im Ernst - ein sehr schöner, kurzweiliger Bericht  #6 #6 den Du klasse geschrieben hast #6
Da war man "live" dabei 

Muss ich auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr auch mal in Angriff nehmen :m


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Erst einmal ein dickes Petrie zu den schönen Fischen und der erfogreichen Tour #6. Ruud Lievert ist schon einer der besten und erfahrensten Skipper an der niederländischen Küste, schon in den Anfangstagen von SIMA Charters als er noch mit der Gemini unterwegs machte er mit seinen über durchschnittlichen Fängen von sich Reden.

Um nochmal zurück zu kommen zu unseren stacheligen Räubern der Nordsee, nicht das man mich jetzt falsch versteht ich gönne jeden Angler seine Wolfsbarsche, möchte ich auf diesem Wege dennoch zum Nachdenken anregen. Da man hier in unserem Lande noch nicht so viel über den Wolfsbarsch und seinen Bestand in der Nordsee und dem Ärmelkanal erfährt,
Hier einige Infos über die Population und Organisationen die sich für den Wolfsbarschbestand der Nordsee und des Ärmelkanals stark machen.

Mir sind die Berichte von erfolgreichen Anglern lieber als die steigenden Fangstatistiken irgendwelcher Fischtrawler die sich einen -endschuldigt meine Ausdruckweise- Dreck um die Fischbestände unsere Meere kümmern, also mehr von dir Alfons#6.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## woody (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Moin moin,

schöner Bericht - echt guter Fang. Ganz schön weit draußen gewesen. Klasse Boot + Crew so wie ich das sehe....

Glückwunsch zum Fang....

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## snofla (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Was kostet denn so ne Tour? Sowas würd mich auch mal reizen. Und mit welchem Gerät seit ihr unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> beste Grüße
> 
> Markus



moin Markus

das Boot kostet im Vollscharter 1100 Euro für zehn Personen,da Sima charters das Boot ja mal eben 3mtr verlängert hat und die Motoren um 200 Pferde angehoben wurden können jetzt zwölf Personen mit auf das Boot.

Für die Angelei auf Zeebaars hatten wir Ruten um die 100gr. und schmale Pilker in Silber Silber/Grün auch so etwa in 100gr -150gr.

Ab nächstes Jahr wirds teurer wenn sie überhaupt noch oft mit der Blue Whale fischen fahren,Ruud und Alexandra wissen es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht da sie auch mit den Übersetzen von Personen auf die Containerschiffe ne menge Geld verdienen können und sie kommen im Moment alleine mit der Callisto nicht nach,so viele Anfragen sind da.Da soll es laut Ruud aber noch dieses Jahr ne Antwort/Entscheidung geben#h

moin Rob

sehe ich genau wie du,übrigens habe ich mich auf eurer Seite recht gut informieren können über die Silberbarren,ist echt ne feine Seite#6


Was ich im Bericht nicht erwähnt habe und was ich zugegebener Weise auch an dem Tag noch Nicht wußte ist das man den Wolfsbarsch nur mit einem festen Schlag auf den Kopf betäuben sollte kein abstechen des Fisches sollte vollzogen werden da sonnst das Fleisch darunter leidet,stimmt sowas #c


----------



## leguan8 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Klasse Bericht. Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

...echt ein super Bericht...
...da habt ihr ja ordentlich zugeschlagen...
...dickes Petri...


----------



## Luiz (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

petri, schöner bericht. So eine aktion würde ich auch gern mal starten. Bis an die see sind es ja nur 2 und halb stunden, aber dann noch 3 stunden mit dem boot + Rückweg, wäre mir ein ein bissle zu heftig .


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

...man kann doch auf dem Rückweg schlafen...


----------



## snofla (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

@Luiz

die 3,noch was Std. kamen daher weil der Wellengang dementsprechend war,so das die Blue Whale nur mit 15Kn fahren konnte normalerweise rutscht sie mit 28 bis 30Kn durch die Wellen. #h

@Stefen

na ja pennen ging auch nicht wirklich es sei denn man wär angeschnallt gewesen :m


----------



## BSZocher (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*



snofla schrieb:


> .....
> @Stefen
> 
> na ja pennen ging auch nicht wirklich es sei denn man wär angeschnallt gewesen :m



Damit hat der Stafan doch kein Problem mehr nach der Tour zum Gelben Riff |supergri


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

Die Fahrzeit bei ruhiger See zu den guten Wracks beläuft sich im allgemeinen 1 bis 1,5 std. egal von wo aus man stratet. Die Wracks dicht unter der Küste werden meist schon von kleineren Boten belagert oder sind häufig mit Netzen von Berufsfischern zugestellt. 

@ Alfons, bedankt für dein positives Feedback auf Wolfsbarsch.com, Lob, Anregungen und Tadel von Lesern sind immer herzlich Willkommen .
Wollen wir mal hoffen das Ruud und seinen Mannen noch genug Zeit haben auch im folgenden Jahr wieder Angler zu den Wracks fahren, wäre schade wieder eins der Top-Boote zu verlieren.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Albert von Bieren (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

moin,
hätte gerne ne pm mit näheren infos wie kosten etc.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wolfsbarschangeln de Luxe mit der Blue Whale XXL*

schöner bericht petri zu den fängen!!!


----------

